# best ISP In Vashi Navi Mumbai



## NiluGeek (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does any one knows abt the ISP which provides good Internet connection for unlimited plan, in vashi Navi mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 31, 2007)

If you are around sector 17, you can get Airtel . .. Im using MTNL here .. Has been satisfactory so far . ..


----------



## NiluGeek (Aug 2, 2007)

Airtel wht broadband or gprs one i stay in sec-15


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 4, 2007)

GPRS to you can get anywhere .. I am talking about broadband ..


----------

